

ANN: Planet Clojure - alrex021
http://planet.clojure.in/

======
fogus
There should be some filtering based on post content. Seriously, no one who's
looking for Clojure information is interested in what my favorite albums in
the 2000s are.

~~~
zaph0d
In that case, one should have a separate feed for items tagged 'clojure'.

That's the way almost all planets work. Keyword based filtering is not fool
proof.

------
Raphael
Indian domains are becoming popular. I would have expected LinkedIn to go with
one.

------
jamesbritt
WTF is up with the right-justified text? Is this supposed to me arty
minimalist cool?

It's stupid. It's a pain in the ass to read.

~~~
zaph0d
I am sorry, I didn't understand. What do you mean when you say that the text
is "right-justified". AFAICT it is not.

If you seriously believe it's right justified, then patches are welcome :)

~~~
jamesbritt
When I view it in firefox (with NoScript running) on KDE the text is flush
right and the left side is jaggy.

